# It's been a long time with no moult...



## solaris (Nov 18, 2018)

I got a couple of new mantises a couple of months ago, an L2 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (Tigerlily) and an L3 Hestiasula c.f. hoffmanni (Pom). They've been with me just over 8 weeks to the day, fed on hydei fruit flies.

The thing is that in all that time, Pom has not moulted even once, while Tigerlily for comparison has moulted twice, the second moult being yesterday. I know they are very different species but it still strikes me as odd. Pom is still eating and seems perfectly healthy, I'm just a little worried that it's taking so long to moult.

I haven't kept a Hestiasula species before but 8+ weeks for an L3 mantis to moult seems excessive.

+ little snap of Pom on the day I got her. She is still the exact same size and behaving the exact same way. (I don't actually know if she is female. I just refer to all my young mantises as female until proven otherwise)


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hmmm... That is quite odd. Could she have possibly molted without your knowledge? I've heard stories of mantids eating their dead shells after molts. She looks healthy enough from the picture. Maybe she hasn't been provided with the right conditions, and has been waited for them to be provided? (Heat, temp, right place to hang for molt, etc.) Not sure on that theory though. I suggest getting some opinions from some of the forums more experienced keepers.


----------



## solaris (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't think she could have moulted because as I said, she is still the same size. I have just been keeping her in the small deli cup I received her in, at room temperature, with misting once a day. The breeder didn't state any need for a heat lamp or the like, but I will send him an email to ask about it. Thanks


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 19, 2018)

She may need a bigger cage to feel safe to molt in. With a few twigs and such to hide behind while she does...


----------



## solaris (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll move her into a bigger container then. I've got a 32oz pot free, that should be big enough I hope. Thanks, hopefully she'll moult soon.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 19, 2018)

I hope she molts! Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 20, 2018)

Keep us updated. I hope she will molt soon.


----------



## solaris (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey guys, still nothing. She seems happy enough in her new container, and definitely likes hiding in the leaves of her fake plant, but she's still munching away happily at the flies I toss in. That's 10 weeks now. So strange.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 2, 2018)

solaris said:


> Hey guys, still nothing. She seems happy enough in her new container, and definitely likes hiding in the leaves of her fake plant, but she's still munching away happily at the flies I toss in. That's 10 weeks now. So strange.


Strange! Are you SURE she didn't do a 'Ninja molt'?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## solaris (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's a picture of her from the day she arrived compared to one from today. I obviously can't totally rule out a ninja moult but there really doesn't seem to be a size difference to me.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 3, 2018)

You are right, there is no size difference! I hope she molts soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 3, 2018)

If she is healthy and happy, don't worry about it!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 3, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> If she is healthy and happy, don't worry about it!


Actually, there can be some worry. I have had perfectly normal mantids die because of the 'Peter Pan disease ' (I don't wanna grow up) 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh, my mistake. Also, nice name for the disease haha.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Oh, my mistake. Also, nice name for the disease haha.


Thanks! I thought it was cute   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 4, 2018)

@solaris Did Pom molt already or still no molt?


----------



## solaris (Dec 4, 2018)

No, still nothing.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 4, 2018)

Weird, Does she eat?


----------



## solaris (Dec 4, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Weird, Does she eat?


Yeah, a few D. hydei a day.


----------



## solaris (Dec 17, 2018)

I can at last update with good news, she has finally moulted this evening, at least 12 weeks after her previous moult. She seems none the worse for the long wait and it was a complete and healthy moult as far as i can see. Not sure what triggered it but I'm glad. Hopefully she will not leave it this long next time!  Thank you for all the advice and well wishes, I'll keep this thead updated on how she gets on with the next moult as well.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 17, 2018)

solaris said:


> I can at last update with good news, she has finally moulted this evening, at least 12 weeks after her previous moult. She seems none the worse for the long wait and it was a complete and healthy moult as far as i can see. Not sure what triggered it but I'm glad. Hopefully she will not leave it this long next time!  Thank you for all the advice and well wishes, I'll keep this thead updated on how she gets on with the next moult as well.


Yay!!! that is great! Congrats on the molt, I am so glad she is ok! can we see some pics?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 17, 2018)

Yaay, that is good to read and that she is doing fine. Can you show us some pics?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 17, 2018)

I love pics


----------



## solaris (Dec 18, 2018)

She didn't much want to sit still, but here you are, some pics.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 18, 2018)

She is a cutie


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 18, 2018)

She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 18, 2018)

So tiny &amp; cute!

TY for the pics, @solaris !


----------

